# From Theme, to Mockup, to Orchestration [VIDEO]



## c0mp0ser (Nov 10, 2010)

Hey guys, 

Another post added to my blog. Hope you find it interesting.



http://wherestheorchestra.wordpress.com ... ion-video/

Mike


----------



## Jack Weaver (Nov 10, 2010)

Great stuff, Mike! Thanks for taking the time to do this. 

Looks like Bastyr/Seattle?

.


----------



## realstrings (Nov 11, 2010)

Essential viewing! Any other composers up for doing a vid about their work?


----------



## dfhagai (Nov 11, 2010)

Wow, it looks so easy when you do that...
Excellent video, thank you & more please


----------



## WillMah Gold (Nov 11, 2010)

Wow, cool! Thanks Mike!!! :D


----------



## germancomponist (Nov 11, 2010)

Agree. Very cool!


----------



## Hannes_F (Nov 11, 2010)

Hi Mike, enjoyed it, excellent.


----------



## Gerd Kaeding (Nov 11, 2010)

Excellent !

Mike , thanks for sharing this !

Best


Gerd


----------



## IvanP (Nov 11, 2010)

Excellent!

Thks for sharing 

I would love to see a dedicated video where you could explain your tricks on how to export from midi to Sibelius properly (which quantization settings, cleanup, etc), that would be just great 

Best, 

Ivan


----------



## JBacal (Nov 11, 2010)

I enjoyed watching this. And very catchy heroic theme!

Best,
Jay


----------



## Hannesdm (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks Mike, very nice video!



IvanP @ Thu Nov 11 said:


> I would love to see a dedicated video where you could explain your tricks on how to export from midi to Sibelius properly (which quantization settings, cleanup, etc), that would be just great



+1!


----------



## David Story (Nov 11, 2010)

+1

Your mockups are clean and not overproduced, which is special, to me.


----------



## dcoscina (Nov 11, 2010)

Yes, that's the sign of an orchestral composer- someone who thinks in terms of lines and phrasing and keeps things transparent. It's all to easy to keep piling on various things when you're sitting at your favourite DAW and all those sample libraries. When writing things out or even looking at a full score, there's an interesting symbiosis of graphic/musical density that occurs. I like the look of the score output on this demo. It looks clean.

Good theme and nice use of the orchestral samples in the mock up. Sounds very close to the final product. 

OT- I needs to get me them thar HollywoodWinds.....


----------



## dp_audio (Nov 11, 2010)

As always, your videos are informative and inspiring. Thanks!


----------



## synergy543 (Nov 11, 2010)

Mike, great video. 

And great that you're giving back to the community AND you're a developer. AND a composer, AND orchestrator, AND conductor, AND a dad, AND a superb After-Effects artist.

Please make a video on how you manage to do all of this!


----------



## Mike Greene (Nov 11, 2010)

Great video and a heck of a nice music piece as well. Thank you for this. 8)


----------



## Steve Martin (Nov 11, 2010)

Hi Mike,

wow! What a fantastic site with lots of just great music. Thanks so much for sharing your material with us. I downloaded every pdf score you put there so this will be great to have a look at and think about.

thanks again,

best,

Steve :D


----------



## c0mp0ser (Nov 12, 2010)

synergy543 @ Thu Nov 11 said:


> Mike, great video.
> 
> And great that you're giving back to the community AND you're a developer. AND a composer, AND orchestrator, AND conductor, AND a dad, AND a superb After-Effects artist.
> 
> Please make a video on how you manage to do all of this!



Sure, here's how:


----------



## synergy543 (Nov 13, 2010)

Damn Mike, I knew it was something like that. And I to think I bought the wrong car! I got a ticket going faster than that and nothing happened other than I lost $400 bucks. 

Wish I could rewind too.


----------



## Ryan Scully (Nov 13, 2010)

Thanks for this Mike! It was very informative.


----------



## Fhl (Nov 14, 2010)

Really great viewing! Thanks for posting


----------

